# Pregnyl in 2 hours - just developed UTI symptoms



## bellall (Jan 25, 2011)

Help! I'm in an IVF/ICSI short cycle. I am taking my pregnyl dose in 2 hours, and I've just in the last couple of hours developed what seem to be symptoms of urinary tract infection. It's painful to wee and pink when I wipe. I'm so worried that they'll have to cancel the egg extraction, scheduled for the day after tomorrow in the morning. I'm going to phone them first thing tomorrow and also make a GP appointment, but it all happened after hours today so I haven't been able to get any advice yet. Of course I'll go ahead with the pregnyl injection, but is there anything else I can do? Cranberry juice??

PS I'm brand new here.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello bellall and welcome to FF 
The only thing i can suggest is to drink plenty of water and ring your clinic in the morning  Cranberry juice is usually suggested for urine infections, but check with the clinic. 
I doubt that they will cancel the egg retrieval 
Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## bellall (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response and reassurance! I will check those links out, ta. x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

You're welcome hun, let us know how you get on wont you?


----------



## bellall (Jan 25, 2011)

Will do. The nurses were quite reassuring this morning - they said it won't disrupt the egg collection and I'm just on a (pregnancy-friendly) antibiotic for a few days to get rid of the UTI. And I'm drinking lots of water. No need to panic after all - phew!


----------



## MarieL (Aug 28, 2010)

A good home remedy to remember is half a tea spoon of Bicardonate of Soda with a glass of water.  The bacteria in the bladder can't multiply once this passes through and it makes things a heck of a lot more comfortable, but you may have to wait it out an hour or two.  Good luck for tomorrow.

mx


----------



## bellall (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks, Marie, that is good to know. 

By the way it all went well - 13 eggs extracted, 12 of which were mature and 8 fertilised.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

That's great news!      for ET and the next 2 weeks 

Keep in touch xx


----------



## bellall (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a BFP!!!!!

woopeee!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take it easy and enjoy every minute!! xx


----------

